# Any custom rom with puzzle lock?



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I really like the puzzle lock better than the AOSP lock. I really like the text/call shortcuts plus I've been looking at the same old lock screen since the launch of the D1. TW is ok, I like it, but its very slow and also Im getting tired of the color scheme lol.....I'd like to switch to a rom but Im not sure which.....altered beast, gummy or debloated EE4? Which is the best? Which has the most customization options? Id like the puzzle lock also if any even use it.


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

Im not sure but I am almost positive that the debloated EE4 will be the only one with the puzzle lock screen.

Gummy is more of an AOSP rom which i really like, but as far as customizing, there isnt much. It is really clean and fast though.

And i have never used Altered Beast but it seems to be the most "flashy"


----------



## yutzybrian (Jun 24, 2011)

Eclipse has the puzzle lock


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmm...ok thanks guys I might flash one later.


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

You could get widgetlocker and set it up to where you have it like AOSP but with multiple options, ie unlock, phone, message, camera, etc.

Though I would get into the habit of not running too many nonstock things unless they're completely necessary. I'm becoming quite the purest as of late.

Thank god for gummycharge.

Sent from my 4G-LTE Samsung Droid Charge


----------

